# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Free NY Appleseed event tickets.

## B964

Free. 1st come 1st served.

New Yorks Appleseed is is offering a free weekend History and Marksmanship course to the first EMT, Paramedic or combat life saver to sign up at each shoot this year. The catch is you need to be ready willing and able with your gear to assist if needed.
While we strive for 100% perfection in safety we plan for the worst case.
If you meet the requirements and are thinking about attending now is the time.

This offer is nationwide, but you would need to verify that with the other states event coordinators to be sure spot has not been spoken for.

----------

